

The Legend of Zelda Turns 25 - pwg
http://games.slashdot.org/story/11/02/21/1930238/The-Legend-of-Zelda-Turns-25

======
Natsu
I remember how inscrutable things like the reason the maximum number of rupees
was 255 became clear to me once I learned more about computer programming and
things like 8-bit unsigned integers.

------
statictype
I loved the Zelda games. If I list my top 10 games ever, Ocarina of Time and
Link to the Past occupy the one and two spot. Nevertheless, flagged. Not sure
this belongs on HN.

------
steve918
Man this just makes me feel old.

~~~
jarnold
Tell me about it. Back in the day my (future) wife and I would burn a Saturday
playing.

------
kevin_morrill
Definitely one of my all time favorite games. They don't make 'em like they
used to.

~~~
PostOnce
Or, perhaps, they don't buy 'em when they make 'em like they used to. (Or,
they don't publish 'em when they make 'em like they used to?)

Fortunately, the popularity of simple indie games is waxing.

A golden opportunity for these sorts of things currently exists on mobile
platforms, Android/iOS, before big-budgets conquer the market. The dearth of
even passably good Android games surprises me.

------
edkennedy
Ahh Zelda! The many fond memories I have of this game. I remember playing
through Zelda as a child and my Dad getting into as much as I was...and then
even more so. He played through and then beat the hidden second world. He
still does, I was surprised to come home, 20 years later and find him "trying
to get the blue ring".

I remember being terribly disappointed by Link but playing through as far as I
could anyways. The strongest memory however was the awe Zelda: A Link to the
Past invoked. Entering the names on the original screen I knew that I was on
the beginning of a magical journey. The controller was respectfully passed
around so the entire family could enter their characters names.

------
th0ma5
I always thought an adventure game would make for great training, and in a lot
of ways this has come about, but does anyone know of text-based training as
adventure? I think _why's stuff was really great in the sense of storytelling
as learning.

------
whatrocks
I would love to play a good MMORPG based on A Link to the Past. It's kind of
pathetic how nostalgic I get for my clearly well-spent youth when I think
about that game.

~~~
darren_
Well I make no promises about the 'good' part (in fact it seems like its
modern incarnation is a complete mess) but Graal Online used to be MMORPG
based on a link to the past-like engine, I think at one point back in the day
it even had ripped sprites/tiles from LTTP.

------
prawn
I've never played any Zelda but saw this image on Reddit and thought it was
pretty awesome:

<http://steam-punk.net/zelda_25th_anniversary.jpg>

------
shaunxcode
wow, I just discovered my fiance shares a birthday w/ zelda. This day now
doubly rules. Incidentally she really likes zelda and we've been playing
through zelda 2 together on virtual console.

------
SideSwipe
Sweet! I'd love for them to make some new retro versions of the nes or super
nes versions. We've got a hidden tribute on our website @ Gamify that
surprisingly no one has ever caught.

------
Bossman
Zelda is one of my all time favorites. I love the series so much. Can't wait
for the new game.

Seeing this, though, makes me want to make an adventure game. Hmm....

~~~
possibilistic
I haven't done games before, but lately I've had the urge to do the same. How
badass would a Zelda clone be to make? Sadly I have no time to invest.

~~~
darren_
The last two DS Zeldas were basically begging to be cloned by someone with
even an iota of common sense - they had fun dungeon/town sections spoiled by
incredibly tedious overworlds that basically ruin the games (especially in the
train one, I have no idea what they were thinking). Literally all you'd need
to do to fix it is to yank out the boat/train sections and chuck in an
overworld.

I started on one for iOS a while back but got bogged down with A) trying to
roguelike it up B) models/animation, which I can't make nor afford to
commission.

~~~
khafra
You should restart, it's an underexploited niche. The Zenonia games on the iOS
have been wildly successful despite their formulaic predictability and
underwhelming exploitation of the device's capabilities, simply because
they're the only thing available in an overhead-view adventure semi-rpg.

------
tocomment
When is the new one coming out if any?

